# Weber retriever club training day 2/7/15



## Weber Retriever Club (Jul 10, 2013)

THE WEBER RIVER RETRIEVER CLUB WILL HOST A CLUB TRAINING DAY (PICNIC TEST) THIS SATURDAY 2/7/2015 @ OGDEN BAY WMA, SOUTH ENTRANCE.

SIGN UPS WILL BEGIN AT 8:00 AM WITH THE FIRST DOG RUNNING AT 8:30.

WE WILL BE USING PIGEONS AND COST WILL BE $10.00/DOG FOR MEMBERS AND $15.00 FOR NON-MEMBERS.

REGARDLESS HOW VERSED OR HOW NEW YOU AND YOUR DOG ARE TO TRAINING/HUNT TESTS, COME OUT AND ENJOY A FUN DAY WITH GREAT DOGS AND PEOPLE.

IF YOU ARE CURRENTLY NOT A MEMBER OF THE WRRC, YOU CAN JOIN DURING SIGN UPS ON SATURDAY MORNING. MEMBERSHIP FEES ARE $25.00/YEAR WHICH GO TOWARD CLUB GEAR IN ORDER TO HELP US MAINTAIN PROPER WORKING EQUIPMENT TO HOST EVENTS.

* IF YOU WANT TO COME BUT DONT WANT TO JOIN AS A MEMBER, PLEASE STILL COME OUT....EVERYONE IS WELCOME *

WITH ANY QUESTIONS PLEASE CONTACT US AT [email protected]

WE LOOK FORWARD TO SEEING YOU ALL ON SATURDAY!

THANKS, 
Brady Fosmark - President
Kory Poulsen - Vice President
Eric Fryer - Secretary
Travis Skeen - Treasurer


----------



## JLP (Dec 3, 2013)

When and where will the next one be.


----------



## Weber Retriever Club (Jul 10, 2013)

*March test*

Next club training day will be held on March 14th at Ogden Bay South entrance.

All information (dates, times, locations) is posted on our website on the front page.

If you have any more questions, please feel free to email us at [email protected]

Thanks, 
WRRC


----------



## Weber Retriever Club (Jul 10, 2013)

We would like to thank everyone who attended out club training day last Saturday. We had a great turn out, FANTASTIC weather, and A LOT OF FUN. 

THANK YOU EVERYONE FOR HELPING RUN GUN STATIONS AND ASSISTING WITH EVERYTHING ELSE THAT NEEDED TO GET DONE, WE REALLY APPRECIATE ALL YOU DO!!!!

Thank you, 
WRRC

*MARK YOUR CALENDARS FOR OUR NEXT TRAINING DAY (PICNIC TEST)*
- March 14, 2015
- 8:00 AM
- Ogden Bay South Entrance


----------

